# Guess the brand??



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I









Should be easy for you guys..


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Kohler. Don't know the part numbers offhand.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Well that was fun..


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Plumbducky said:


> Kohler. Don't know the part numbers offhand.


What he said, all of the newer valves aside from the thermostatics take the same parts. Someone decided to do pullups on the handle?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

vinpadalino said:


> Well that was fun..


I've never seen that valve before :blink: ...feel better? :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Kohler.


Duh.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> What he said, all of the newer valves aside from the thermostatics take the same parts. Someone decided to do pullups on the handle?


 
The valves do take the same guts but some trim kits require specific cap assemblies. I had a Coralais that I was rebuilding and need to buy a different cap assembly (the front half of the guts) in order to get the right trim to fit.








Paul


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Kohler


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Dang too late to guess


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That coast me 7 $72.00!! Rip off


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> That coast me 7 $72.00!! Rip off


They are more here, used to be the same price as a rough in valve. We would just buy the rough in to rob the cartridges out and scrap the brass.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> The valves do take the same guts but some trim kits require specific cap assemblies. I had a Coralais that I was rebuilding and need to buy a different cap assembly (the front half of the guts) in order to get the right trim to fit.
> 
> 
> Paul


 A few of the trim kits won't work at all if the tile isn't cut to the full dimension of the mud guard -- I got to backcharge a tile setter for the cost of a Roto-Zip and diamond bit a few years ago when he pulled off the mud guards and did a tile job similar to the one in the first picture.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I had one of the two washers pop off on the balancing valve and the water would not shut off..


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Well kohler of course this is the easiest game of guess the brand I found


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I believe that valve is cheaper then a moen positemp. Last one I bought was 56$ I believe


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

The 1st time I replaced one of those prob 10yrs ago I sliced the o rings with the sharp brass ports, ya I'll admit it, then I read the directions and didn't know I was supposed to install it then turn it into place


----------

